# GoPro Helmet Hero VS 960?



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

Is the helmet version really worth $299 vs. the 960 for $179?

The 1080p vs. 960p is really the only difference I see aside from the mounts it comes with. I would love to hear some input from others on this!

HD Hero 960
http://www.goprocamera.com/products/hd-hero-960-camera.php

HD Helmet Hero
http://www.goprocamera.com/products/hd-helmet-hero-camera.php


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

I've been using the 1080p capable version form most of the year. If I were to buy a second one, I'd get the 960, it's such a great deal, and would be great for shooting dual. 

But to have only one - I would miss the 60fps that the 1080p version offers. It works so nice for slow-mo, but that's really the only thing I would miss. 

I view most everything on my computer screen though, no HD tv or anything fancy. May make a diff for some people....


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

correct me if I'm wrong but the GoPro website says the 1080p is 30fps......seeing that is one thing that made me lean even moreso towards the 960.


----------



## swopeti (Dec 12, 2009)

i was torn also and just bought the hero but the only reason why was costco has it on their web page for 239. you do get the 60fps at the 760 with the hero 30 with the 960 but for me the speed i ride looks like slow motion. I just came down to price difference so i got the hero. I have not used it enough to say does it make a difference but the video i was shocked how good it looked,


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Jrkimbrough said:


> correct me if I'm wrong but the GoPro website says the 1080p is 30fps......seeing that is one thing that made me lean even moreso towards the 960.


Not exactly:

You get 60fps @ 720 (but not at 1080). From the website:

_GoPro's HD Helmet HERO is the world's highest performance wearable 1080p HD video and still photo camera. Professional quality 1080p / 960p / 720p HD resolutions record at 30 and 60 frames per second (60 fps in 720p). Record up to 2.5 hours on a single charge and up to 9 hours total on a 32GB SD card (not included)._

On the 960/cheaper model, there is no 60fps mode at all...


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

is slow motion the only time the 60fps comes in handy? or is it noticable when filming regularly?


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

That is debatable...
http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=663118&highlight=60fps

Some say that 60fps is noticeably smoother - I'm not sure (honestly) about it - there's a difference, but its very close. I shoot almost everything at 720p 30fps, except when I know in advance I want something in slo mo, then I change it to 60fps.

There's some examples in the forum if you search a bit, that shows a small action clip shot at both speeds.

For POV (chest, helmet, on rider) mounted vids, where you want the widest angle - using 60fps mode - the field of view is somewhat cropped, something to keep in mind.


----------



## Jrkimbrough (Sep 27, 2008)

is there a reason why you don't use anything greater than the 720p?

according to what you are saying the 960 should be fine.....I doubt if I ever will view my videos on anything but a computer screen.


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

One other thing to consider is that the 960 is not capable of some of the upgrades that GoPro is supposed to release. The HD has a port in the rear and the 960 does not I believe. I got my HD Hero 1080 Motorsports package for $225 on Ebay. I made my own mounts for my bike/a chesty.

-Brett


----------



## jhazard (Aug 16, 2004)

Jrkimbrough said:


> is there a reason why you don't use anything greater than the 720p?


I also only really view my vids on my laptop or external 22 inch monitor. Don't own a big ol' HD tv. I've made a couple dvds, and what I've done so far looks fine on the regular tv.

Honestly, I have not even tried 1080 - not sure my computer will handle it. Will have to try that this weekend.


----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

jhazard said:


> Not exactly:
> 
> You get 60fps @ 720 (but not at 1080). From the website:
> 
> ...


Not true.
The 960 does 60fps at the lowest resolution, WVGA mode. Standard tv definition. And it looks pretty good. Definatly decent enough for YouTube.

Like most have said, shooting in 1080 is going to make editing a nightmare. But 60 fps @ 720 is nice, produces some fantastic looking video.

If you want to do slow motion stuff, the full HD is nicer if you can afford it. For the hobbyist posting weekend warrior rides to YouTube (me) the 960 is awesome.


----------



## Prophet bill (Feb 28, 2008)

Im debating which one to get can someone post a few of there vids in the different settings.Kinda leaning toward the 960 but not sure yet.


----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

There is a link to a quick video i put together in windows movie maker 2.6
i used a converter program to convert the MP4 format to AVI, which movie maker can use.
here is a link to info about that program, the AVI conversion looks just as good as the original file (when kept at the same resolution)

http://www.highballblog.com/2010/05/batch-convert-mp4-to-avi.html

The final product on youtube was edited with windows movie maker, and exported to a WMV file with a resolution of [email protected]

if you have any ?s I'll be happy to try to answer them


----------



## GDubT (Apr 13, 2010)

Keep an eye out on Amazon. I just picked mine up for $225 with free shipping. It was offered for 1 day and then back up to $299. Just FYI.


----------



## Iridethedirt (Jan 20, 2008)

*HD hero 960*

I thought a sample of what the hero 960 looks like when shooting in a manageable 720, converted to AVI for editing and then into WMV for final compression for upload.

So, here is a very recent video, dont forget to click to increase the resolution to 720.






some riding at laurel hill in lorton VA
(this was shot in 960 and compressed to 720)





here is my Channel if you care to look over any other videos.
http://www.youtube.com/user/Iridethedirt

the videos shot before december 26th were on the original SD version of the go-pro.


----------

